
Artificial intelligence has the verbal skills of a four-year-old - fortepianissimo
http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/161383-artificial-intelligence-has-the-verbal-skills-of-a-four-year-old-still-no-common-sense
======
joshuaellinger
The title is a bit of an overstatement.

It can recognize vocabulary words as well as a four-year-old. Not much more.

